# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Solero - Tủ điện điều khiển "phong cách tư bản, nội địa"

## solero

Gần đây phong trào DIY máy đi lên rõ rệt, các máy càng ngày càng bờ rồ hẳn lên. Đi cùng với mỗi máy là phải có tủ điện, cho dù tích hợp trong máy hay ở ngoài nhưng mà chả thấy bác nào show lên cả ngoài bác CKD. Các bác sợ chê hay là sợ bị ăn cắp bản quyền vậy? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thôi thì theo chiều gió em up cái tủ điện liên hợp quốc với  "*phong cách tư bản, nội địa*" như bác Ít nói đã nói.

Quá trình làm em ít chụp ảnh. Giờ trong máy có mỗi mấy cái Up trước cho bác bác chém.

Đầu tiên là mớ lợn con từ nhà anh tư bản xứ phù tang:


Sau khi đã xỏ đây thừng vào mũi


Và nhốt vào chuồng.

----------

anhcos

----------


## ít nói

thôi xong em đã thấy đồ tầu ở trong đó rồi . " vẫn tầu lắm ạ" sao lắm lọc nhiễu thế pác.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
nói chung những thứ này đáng khoe chứ mấy cái tầu nhìn chán ngắt rồi

----------


## anhcos

Bác này khoe mấy tủ thì phải, sao thấy có tấm mấy con lợn ở tầng dưới mà tấm khác lại nằm ở trên nhỉ.

@itnoi: Dùng chữ tàu hay khựa đi bác ít nói, chữ tầu kia là từ địa phương mà, hình như có mỗi vùng loanh quanh HN là sử dụng thôi.

----------


## solero

Em biết là trong quá trình sử dụng có thể gặp nhiều vấn nhiễu như nhiễu "Ít nói" chẳng hạn nên em lắp nhiều. Phòng hơn chống các cụ bẩu rồi. Với lại lợn con nhà mới đẻ được mấy lứa nên nhốt hết vào luôn.

@ bác Nói nhiều: Ở trên là em ghi là hợp chủng quốc với "phong cách tư bản" thôi chứ có hoàn toàn tư bản đâu he he he  :Big Grin: .

----------


## biết tuốt

chó đen chó trắng chả qua trọng lên đĩa ngon là được  :Big Grin:   tàu nó ghét nhật bỏ bố đi mà trong cái đông phong của nó vẫn toàn đồ nhật

----------


## solero

Ngoài cái card NC và 2 cái nút bấm em dùng test thử, cụ Ít nói thử liệt kê hàng Chị na, hàng của anh chị em khác trên bảng điên để em xem gió của cụ mạnh tới mức nào he he.

----------


## ít nói

> Ngoài cái card NC và 2 cái nút bấm em dùng test thử, cụ Ít nói thử liệt kê hàng Chị na, hàng của anh chị em khác trên bảng điên để em xem gió của cụ mạnh tới mức nào he he.


2 nút bấm tầu. đầu code tầu . dây điện 1 số tầu. trái tim tầu ( NC studio)  rồi lên trên cuối cung vẫn là sử dụng phần mềm tầu để điều khiển thằng nhật . những thứ quan trọng pác chơi tầu rồi còn đâu  :EEK!:  ( chém cho vui thôi chứ như thế này là bá cháy rồi )

----------

solero

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi các bác đừng chém , em thấy các bác rất cao thủ, dùng hàng TQ mà chạy như hàng japan là dữ dằn rồi còn gì nữa , chứ đưa cái máy xịn germany cho mấy ông cùi bắp thì nó cũng cùi bắp à . Con dao cùn trong tay cao thủ thì trở thành bảo kiếm thôi.

--------- Mà cái ông Long mập này toàn chơi tụ chống nhiễu của âm thanh không.... hàng ngon khó kiếm.

----------

solero

----------


## ít nói

Hí hí ko chém các pác giận chít . vui vẻ thui mà em cũng toàn xài tầu .để cho em 1 con tokin cho   em lắp vô biến tần

----------


## ahdvip

-Trưa nay cũng định up hình cái tủ lên mà cái điện thoại em nó bị hư cảm ứng + mất cọng cáp usb vậy là đành đợi tiếp, ngày mai em sẽ ủng hộ phong trào, keke. Có cái tủ cùi cùi ráng ké theo anh em cho vui.
-Lắp tủ nữa step nữa servo này cũng bực mình lắm, đang chạy servo êm ru bấm bà step kêu éc éc không giống ai hết à, ^^
-Mấy cái driver step kia hình như của USA thì phải, có lần qua anh Nam thấy mấy con hay sao đó (nhớ nhớ vậy).

----------


## solero

Đúng rồi bác ạ. Hàng của USB mà chạy ồn lắm. Chắc công nghệ cũ.

Nó không đi kèm Heatsik kit. Làm bộ tản nhiệt cho nó mà mệt pà cố.

----------


## solero

> --------- Mà cái ông Long mập này toàn chơi tụ chống nhiễu của âm thanh không.... hàng ngon khó kiếm.


Tụ nào? Âm thanh nào? Lão toàn chém bừa à. Bực à nha....

Lọc nhiếu mà giang hồ nó đồn là Noise Filter đó. Cái này trong máy Photocopy có một vài con. Toàn dùng cho máy công nghiệp hà. Âu đô ít khi nó dùng món này lắm. Lợi bất cập hại.

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng biết , chỉ biết anh em ngoài vĩnh viễn hay mua mấy con này về lọc nhiễu cho nguồn điện chơi âm thanh.

----------


## ít nói

> Đúng rồi bác ạ. Hàng của USB mà chạy ồn lắm. Chắc công nghệ cũ.
> 
> Nó không đi kèm Heatsik kit. Làm bộ tản nhiệt cho nó mà mệt pà cố.


em đang soi trông tản nhiệt tầu lắm  :Wink:

----------


## solero

> em đang soi trông tản nhiệt tầu lắm


Có cái kem đánh răng màu trắng của tầu khà khà.

----------


## ít nói

Vậy chốt lại vẫn ko thoát đc tầu haha . đợi tủ mới thôi

----------


## CKD

Nhiều khi bản thân mình còn lai tầu đó bác ở... cả ngàn năm.. chắc cũng phải dính ít ít.

----------


## cuong

nghe nói tên lửa USA mà còn có phụ kiện của Tàu nữa là, nếu soi tận lông kiểu này chắc không em nào đạt yêu cầu của các bác quá.

----------


## ít nói

pác xong tủ điện chưa thêm cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng típ

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng rồi bác ạ. Hàng của USB mà chạy ồn lắm. Chắc công nghệ cũ.
> 
> Nó không đi kèm Heatsik kit. Làm bộ tản nhiệt cho nó mà mệt pà cố.



con này là tiền thân của geckodrive, cơ bản nó giống geckodrive , có smooth trim, em nghĩ check L con motor để tìm diện áp chạy thik hợp là ổn

về geckodrive, nghe chủ geckodrive bảo centent là của ổng bán cho nguòi khác
chủ tormach bảo ông chủ geckodrive làm cho centent copy công nghệ > geckodrive

em thì nghiên về khả năng geckodrive bán centent hơn

b.r

----------


## solero

Trời mùa hè ngoài này nóng quá. Em làm tí dây MÁT

----------

embedded

----------


## solero

> con này là tiền thân của geckodrive, cơ bản nó giống geckodrive , có smooth trim, em nghĩ check L con motor để tìm diện áp chạy thik hợp là ổn
> 
> về geckodrive, nghe chủ geckodrive bảo centent là của ổng bán cho nguòi khác
> chủ tormach bảo ông chủ geckodrive làm cho centent copy công nghệ > geckodrive
> 
> em thì nghiên về khả năng geckodrive bán centent hơn
> 
> b.r


Em gửi bác 1 con Centent và 1 con Coolmuscle có motor bác đo đạc đánh giá cho anh em xem nhé.

----------


## nhatson

xong ngay ah  :Smile:  , em ko xài chỉ thik đè ra đo đạc thoai ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Trời mùa hè ngoài này nóng quá. Em làm tí dây MÁT
> Đính kèm 2535


link lỗi rồi ah

b.r

----------


## solero

OK rồi anh Linh ơi.

----------


## nhatson

> Trời mùa hè ngoài này nóng quá. Em làm tí dây MÁT


em đề nghị dây to vào giữa dây tbi dạt 2 bên cho nó ra hình sao ah

 :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## solero

Cục CU cái này ngắn thế chắc cũng sờ-ta được anh à hi hi. em đang bảo bắt tất cả lũ này vào 1 con ốc dài cơ, như thế nó mới sờ-tây triệt để.

----------


## solero

Mấy ngày bận cà phê cà pháo, chém gió trà chanh chả tiến triển được gì.
Thôi thì làm mấy cái girl xinh xóa phông cho nó có tí gọi là art, quan hệ với máy móc nhiều quá khô cứng hết người rồi.

----------

embedded

----------


## solero

Làm tí video test máy cho nó xôm tụ

----------


## solero

Anh tư bản nội địa được dời sang nhà mới của Panasonic. Tích hợp PC ở trong cho tiện.

----------

embedded, nhatson

----------


## hoctap256

cái này được đấy............ xe máy có chở nó  về bắc ninh được không anh  kem  mút

----------


## ít nói

Biến tần 3 pha chạy 2 pha @@ . tủ thì to tướng nhata quyết đòi driver 220 làm chi

----------


## solero

Vãi thím lại có vụ 2 pha nữa cơ à. Em chạy có 1 pha thôi. Tủ to nhưng lại không thích 100v đấy có sao không?

----------


## ít nói

> Vãi thím lại có vụ 2 pha nữa cơ à. Em chạy có 1 pha thôi. Tủ to nhưng lại không thích 100v đấy có sao không?


quên 1 pha . nhầm thành step 2 pha hí hí . 3pha chạy 1 pha chả sao  cả càng khoẻ hơn mà . 
ko thích cũng phải yêu .

----------


## nhatson

> Vãi thím lại có vụ 2 pha nữa cơ à. Em chạy có 1 pha thôi. Tủ to nhưng lại không thích 100v đấy có sao không?


có sao, vẽ chuyện cho cụ rung rinh chơi
nguồn điện VN ko tốt, cụ lại ko có noise filter đủ tốt
nếu dùng điện 100 , dùng biến áp cách li 220<> 100 tốt cho drive hơn kakakak

b.r

----------


## solero

Lại phải sắm BACL. Sao không dùng luôn A-C cho tiện nhể?

----------


## nhatson

> Lại phải sắm BACL. Sao không dùng luôn A-C cho tiện nhể?


biến áp cách li nó mới hi end
cục biến áp cách li thay thế cho cái fliter cụ kem ah

----------


## solero

> biến áp cách li nó mới hi end
> cục biến áp cách li thay thế cho cái fliter cụ kem ah


Tủ này đạt tới tầm Hiend thì trường âm của máy sẽ rộng mở, Bass sâu treble nhuyễn lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Ngoài cái card NC và 2 cái nút bấm em dùng test thử, cụ Ít nói thử liệt kê hàng Chị na, hàng của anh chị em khác trên bảng điên để em xem gió của cụ mạnh tới mức nào he he.


vớ vẩn còn cái máng đi dây cũng là hàng china kìa he he

----------

